# MN hunters having any luck?



## hunter1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to see how all the MN predator hunters are doing so far this year as far as numbers go.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like nill so far


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

O for me.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

not looking hot


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

Uno... been tough saw alot while pheasant hunting, but haven't been able to call em in like i thought I would.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

dont you love that. see them when you dont need to kill them. when you are looking for them they seem to be extinct.....


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

It's been a good start for me. Have called in 5 coyotes in only two nights of calling.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

did you drop any of them?


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Bloodyblindoors. You having any luck?


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

Phil has been killing geese. I know he's got the itch for some fur, but haven't been able to get him out yet.

I have only killed one so far. Gotta get some hunting partners who can shoot!


----------



## Mrmallard (Aug 9, 2008)

I hear ya Bull Sprig, need to get a partner that can shoot, my brother has missed 2 inside 100yds. Oh well its not like we haven't been there. Didn't make it out to ND like i planned. Leaving the 3oth for 4 days. Maybe we should hunt some yotes together soon, so that way we can only blame ourselves for the misses! This is Todd if you did not know. Next moon lets get out together a couple times.


----------



## Nebish (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes a few of us have had a little luck so far.

After spending the past two years just reading the posts on the this forum. I decided that not only did I need to become a member on this site but that I also needed to move my predator hunting from theory to practice.

I've only made it out once for far that season, but I was able to put one dog down and I'm looking forward to a three day trip right after Christmas. Where I'm hoping that I can pick up a cat before the season closes in MN.


----------



## Bull Sprig (Sep 26, 2008)

Mrmallard said:


> I hear ya Bull Sprig, need to get a partner that can shoot, my brother has missed 2 inside 100yds. Oh well its not like we haven't been there. Didn't make it out to ND like i planned. Leaving the 3oth for 4 days. Maybe we should hunt some yotes together soon, so that way we can only blame ourselves for the misses! This is Todd if you did not know. Next moon lets get out together a couple times.


Hey Todd! Good luck in NoDak. I am hoping to head out there sometime in January. Let's get together next moon for sure!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nebish welcome to the site and good job.

Is that a Stevens I see in the picture? What caliber?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

oh didn't even notice you were new. welcome!


----------



## Nebish (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome.

Fallguy yes it is a stevens. It's a 22-250 and everything they say about them is true. Yes they are ugly but they shoot real tight groups and I find that to be a little bit more important than looks for now.

I'm hoping when I get a little bit of time come spring I can pull out the air brush and see if I can pretty it up a little bit.

Also if anyone has any tips for hunting big timber I'm all ears.

Thanks,

Nebish


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

nosib said:


> dont you love that. see them when you dont need to kill them. when you are looking for them they seem to be extinct.....


i saw four while deer hunting, but i only shot two of them.


----------



## Jacobabe55 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, just joined and thought I would shout out a hello to everyone and Merry X-mas! Plan to go out in the morning and try some yote hunting so hopefully I'll have some pictures to post up here. Good Luck!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I've not made a single set yet due to goose hunting obligations but everyone I know (includes Bull Sprig and mrmallard) have been doing extremely well. Calling animals in every night and killing about half of them. One of my budies has 6 personaly so far. One of my landowners went out with a budy and made 3 sets one night durring the dec moon and killed 3 animals.

Our goose season is over. Now I can get in on the action but I need to make sure my rifles dialed in first. I'll do that tomorrow. Then Have to touch base with all the landowners. I've got time. Next moon is'nt for a couple weeks.


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Good to hear the MN boys are getting out and getting a few...Merry Christmas everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

It's been a pretty good year so far. The critters are only going to get hungrier now that the snow is so deep and the temps so low.

Only problem now is getting around! I'm getting too old for this crap!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Still a 0 for me.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

We've got cold temps too in this area Randy. We dont have deep snow here though. Only have maybe 3 inches. Barely enough to call under the moon when the time comes.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

We aren't going anywhere without snowshoes!


----------



## kferris (Sep 12, 2008)

R Buker said:


> We aren't going anywhere without snowshoes!


Man there is alot of truth to that ***hole deep here also.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw one this morning, but didn't have a gun. :******:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> We've got cold temps too in this area Randy. We dont have deep snow here though. Only have maybe 3 inches. Barely enough to call under the moon when the time comes.


lucky we have around 30-40 inches. coyotes are harder to call in


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

0 for stands here. hit a volunteer weekend before deer hunting but never found it. i think i hit low. and seen one opening morn of rifle. chased a doe out of the willows. to far to shoot though bout 650. not a good year so far


----------

